# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Как настроить отслеживание прочтения письма в Gmail?

## MadMadMax

В настройках лаборатории Gmail можно только включить уведомление о доставке. Но доставленное письмо не значит прочитанное. Есть куча плагинов, но все что я пробовал либо платные полностью, либо с ограничениями по количество отслеженных писем. А я отправляю минимум 5-10 в день, и мне важно знать, прочитаны они или нет. Поэтому ищу именно *бесплатное* решение. Может кто-то знает/пользуется.

----------


## exxxit

Есть плагин Deskun, там без ограничения на количество отправленных писем.

----------


## Сполох

используйте скрипт для рассылки: майлвизз, мумара, инспайер.

----------

